# dx code for post inflammatory hyperpigmentation



## rm426 (Feb 9, 2011)

Would someone please help me with dx code listed above?
Would appreciate any feedback regarding this code.
Thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd go with 709.09


----------



## MaryG215 (Feb 10, 2011)

We use 709.00 Dyschromia (any disorder of pigmentation of the skin)


----------



## TracyAlder (Jun 28, 2012)

I go with 709.00 as well.


----------

